# buying share capital in dubai free zone...but



## sushilpsingh (Nov 1, 2010)

my family (wife and a child) want to live in dubai.
we have a property portfolio equivalent to over AED500,000 plus some fixed savings in the Uk which generate a good interests enough to live without even working.


I am particularly interested in "INVESTOR VISA" by purchasing a share capital of a company/companies within a conveient free zone area.


please advise if an investor visa can be possible:-

by simply purchasing shares capital/s in a free zone, however, 
we (my family) plan to purchase a two-bed flat in the Golden Mile area to live
where daily commute to the British school is accessible for my daughter.

I heard i must also rent out an office in free zone to get visa. is there any way to get rid of it?
if not, can i not just rent out a cheapest available office there for visa purpose only where i do not need to go everyday.

any better advise please?
thank you every one.
regds,
sps


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You obtain an investor visa by setting up a free zone company, with all the relevant costs. Search for previous threads on this topic for info.

Specific free zones are for specific types of company and technically you have to have an office (or at least a virtual one) in the freezone.

Golden Mile?? No such area in Dubai.

Theoretically the purchase of property can get you a six month visa, but there are no guarantees and depends on the developer. The rules for this change regularly so offers no stability. You have to have residency to get a school place.

You realise that AED 500k is only GBP 87k? Have you got the exchange rates confused?
-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Golden Mile?? No such area in Dubai.
> -


I think he meant Golden Mile on Palm Jumeirah. They are the new(ish) apartments behind the Shoreline apartments (same area as the Fairmont).


----------



## sushilpsingh (Nov 1, 2010)

Dear Elphaba ,
Thank you very much for yr adv.

Dear Maz25, yes that's the one.
all clear now.
bst regards,
sushil


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe to get a 6 month visa you have to have property valued at over Dhs.1 Million. Plus it is really only a 6 month visit visa, you have to leave the country for 1 month after. It is not a residence visa, you cannot sponsor your wife or child on it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

wandabug said:


> I believe to get a 6 month visa you have to have property valued at over Dhs.1 Million. Plus it is really only a 6 month visit visa, you have to leave the country for 1 month after. It is not a residence visa, you cannot sponsor your wife or child on it.


Plus a colleague was telling me that every time there is a renewal on the visa required, they ask that all documents be submitted (including strangely enough a letter from the developer)


----------



## sushilpsingh (Nov 1, 2010)

thank you for valuable posts from everyone. bst regds,


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Geez! It really sounds like they don't want people to buy anything here! What's the attraction to buying property in this place if you don't get a residence visa so you can't technically drive without being in the gray area of the law and many other things are questionable too on a visit visa.

I would not advise purchasing anything here for the purpose of settling down (since that seems impossible anyway) until they get their property laws sorted!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The point is that they do not wish for people to stay here. Come, work, and please kindly leave once they do not need you anymore.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh but they want you to buy property here that you can only use once in a blue moon


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

In other words, simply they don't want you here but will gladly take your money.


----------

